# Which cleancut 60 degree blade is better to get?



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

I need to replace my blade soon and see that there are at least 3 different 60 degree blades available.

I mainly go between heat press vinyl and standard sign vinyl but will get into rhinestones shortly and glitter flake. Just tried out glitter flake and I did the test cut and had it cut ok. When I went ahead and cut a rhinestone design using the glitter vinyl, I found out my force was too low and the blade might have lost its sharpness. 

Mainly the problem was my force. Almost gave up on it but weeded out a bunch of 3mm circles that the cut lines were nearly invisible. Obviously the glitter vinyl is tough on blades and eyes. Going to crank up the force next time.

I emailed Ross and he said there is a blade for:

Metallics (ROLD 60-M)
One for rhinestones (ROLD 60-S)
Then there is a standard 60 blade.

Can I use the standard blade for now to cover everything or does everyone have a rhinestone blade exclusively for rhinestones and a separate one for glitter?
I emailed him back early Saturday morning but I'm assuming that's his off day and might be fishing,I don't blame him. 
Thanks Ross.

I will order a different blade if I need to but just want to see if one is preferred.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Give the CC guy a call. He can clue you in. We use the same blade for all cutting though, a 60 degree blade. We have 3 holders and use one for regular vinyls, one for glitter and other stuff that is rough on the blade and one for thick materials like rhinestone mask and magnets.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Tugg Speedman said:


> Can I use the standard blade for now to cover everything or does everyone have a rhinestone blade exclusively for rhinestones and a separate one for glitter?


I use one blade for both my rhinestone templates and my glitter. I use the Clean Cut 60S (which has a .25 offset) or 605S (which has a .50 offset). I go back and forth. The glitter definitely chews up my blades faster than Sticky Flock though.


----------



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

Which one do you use more? The 0.25 or the 0.50?

I think the blade that came with the GCC Expert is 0.25

I'm glad there are forums to learn these little details so we spend less time figuring it out the hard way.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, the blade that came with the cutter is a 45 degree .25 offset blade.

I switch back and forth but typically the .50 offset blades are intended for cutting thicker materials. Right this minute I have a .25 offset 60 degree blade in my cutter and it's been doing a beautiful job. 

In my opinion, you'll be better off with a .25 offset 60 degree blade for your cutter. That's the 60S (60 degree Special) blade.


----------

